# First HG Kill



## teethdoc (Dec 12, 2011)

Busted a doe at about 35-40yds with my new Glock G20 this weekend.  I was in my climber looking over a creek crossing headed to a food plot.  When I could tell she was going to come into range, I laid my rifle in my lap and unholstered the 10mm.  When she stepped into an opening I took aim and squeezed one off just as she stepped forward.  I hit her high and back but in the spine so she dropped in her tracks.  I tried 3 more times for a mercy shot but at that point I was shaking too bad with no rest and all the excitement.  I climbed down out of my climber and got about 10yds when she sat up and put one btwn the eyes.  I've been wanting to shoot one with a handgun for years but never had the opportunity present itself.  This will not be the last!!


----------



## GAGE (Dec 12, 2011)

That is a long shot with that gun,  congrats!


----------



## jmoser (Dec 12, 2011)

teethdoc said:


> Busted a doe at about 35-40yds with my new Glock G20 this weekend. . .  I hit her high and back but in the spine so she dropped in her tracks.



What ammo did you use?


----------



## brriner (Dec 12, 2011)

Congratualtions!


----------



## teethdoc (Dec 12, 2011)

Hornady 180gr XTP


----------



## ejs1980 (Dec 13, 2011)

Glad to see another glock kill this year. I shot mine in the neck but have been hoping for a good broadside shot to see what a 180xtp would do in the broiler room just haven't had another close enough in good light.


----------



## rapid fire (Dec 13, 2011)

GAGE said:


> That is a long shot with that gun,  congrats!



He don't judge distance too well, but he's one heck of a shot with anything.  The deer was every bit of 40 yds.  The boy can shoot I tell you.  Congrats big bro.


----------



## frankwright (Dec 13, 2011)

Congratulations. 

I have been carrying my G29 with me every time I hunt but the deer have gone underground.


----------



## camoman1 (Dec 13, 2011)

I got a 7pt with my G31  my first   it was cool . Congrats on the shot .


----------



## jmoser (Dec 16, 2011)

teethdoc said:


> Hornady 180gr XTP



Nice - thats what I load over 800X.  Crazy power levels in the 10mm loaded to full potential !


----------



## js2320 (Dec 16, 2011)

congrats


----------



## HandgunHTR (Dec 18, 2011)

Congrats teethdoc!

Shooting one with a handgun is a rush that doesn't go away easily.


----------



## nickE10mm (Dec 19, 2011)

Congrats, man!  I've gotten three deer in the past four years with the 10mm.  Two with my DW Razorback and one this season with my Fusion longslide.  Maybe I'll get one with the G20SF next season.... I know my DAD will be trying his G20SF next year....


----------



## pacecars (Dec 20, 2011)

If you practice with it 35 - 40 yds is not a long shot for a G20. I put my maximum distance with a rest on an unaware deer at 75 yds. My G20 will put 5 200gr WFN Double Taps in a 3 inch circle easily at that distance


----------

